# What's the best straightener?



## Sunnylee (May 14, 2009)

I have had the cheap ones like revlon and the more expensive ones like CHI &amp; SEDU but I feel like they all have their flaws. My hair stylist uses a Hana flat iron and that was pretty sweet but I haven't seen any reviews.

Any suggestions?!


----------



## HairEgo (May 14, 2009)

I use GHD and Bio Ionic.


----------



## Aprill (May 14, 2009)

I use Bespoke Labs wide wet/dry t3 and I use an Andis ceramic flat iron


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 14, 2009)

I use a 1" flat iron from sallys that is the "ion" brand that they sell.

i used to want a chi or ghd or sedu but i have been happy with this one for the past three years and plan to repurchase it once mine dies


----------



## Doya G (May 14, 2009)

I dont know if you can find it.. but I use "Toni &amp; Guy" flat iron. also ion based. i just got it recently cuz my Braun one died after one month only!

so till now am more than happy with this one.


----------



## Swan. (May 14, 2009)

I love the GHD straightener.


----------



## MoonShimmer (May 14, 2009)

GHDs for me too, though my Mum just got some Corioliss ones that she swears by - apparently they put a really nice glossy sheen on her hair!


----------



## Lucy (May 14, 2009)

GHDs are by far the best


----------



## makennasdoll (May 16, 2009)

I have used soo many.. My favorites are:

Solia

Infrashine

Babyliss Nano

GHD

Sally GVP (this one rocks for the price.. amazing results)


----------



## Bec688 (May 16, 2009)

I love my GHD, by far the best straightener I have ever used.


----------



## johnnylove57 (May 16, 2009)

Why don't you add a poll, I want see what's the most popular ones.


----------



## Doya G (May 17, 2009)

^^yeah good idea..

would be nice for ppl to vote and see.


----------



## cinderella (May 20, 2009)

I use Bumble And Bumble Straight. It really helps me straighten out my locks and a little goes a long way.


----------



## skooky27 (May 20, 2009)

As i have natural curly hair, occasionally i like to straighten so the best ones that i have found for my hair are FUTORA wide irons.... They are brill if you have my type of hair


----------



## trinity7774 (Dec 23, 2009)

Solia is my favorite! I have very fine hair, and this thing works extremely well!


----------



## lalalalila (Dec 23, 2009)

I have an Ionika/Cruise Collection straightener that I got from Marshall's for about $23. It works like a dream! It's really cute too -- pink and black zebra print. After I bought it, I looked it up online and retails for about $80-$90 so I think I got a really good deal. =)


----------



## rose white (Dec 23, 2009)

I acutally use Conair Infinit hari straightener. It is from the drugstore, but my old roommate had one and it worked so well that I bought one. So far mine is three years old and still works perfectly.


----------



## akathegnat (Dec 23, 2009)

Do NOT get a Bed Head. I just had a second one in less than a year and a half die on me. THe first one the on off switch broke and the second one started on fire this past sunday. Ugg and they worked well.


----------



## suze192 (Sep 8, 2010)

I lovelovelove my Karmin straightener. I have the g3 and it's amazing. I use it with pantene conditioner/bumble and bumble smoother and have zero frizz/flyaways, or curl for days until I wash it. how sweet is that?


----------



## Annelle (Sep 8, 2010)

GHD and CHI are about the same for me, except my CHI got stepped on *cough* and I don't feel like testing my GHD to see if it withstands a boyfriend's foot for comparison &gt;.&gt;

The differences between the cheap and expensive ones are:

ceramic plates, and higher more durable quality ceramic (cheaper ones sometimes only have a paint coating that wears out and can damage hair)

fast heat up (I remember my curling iron back in junior high would take 5 minutes before it was hot enough to make a curl and then would cool off by the time I was done with 2 or 3 curls, so it'd take over half an hour to curl my hair...my GHD heats up quick and stays hot until it auto-shuts down or I turn it off.

What flaws do you know about with the GHD and SEDU (that the cheaper ones don't also have)? just curious. The only thing I can think of is that the more expensive irons will get hotter which can cause more serious burns to the skin as well as easier heat damage to the hair, but at that point it's more about user technique than machine.


----------



## BombDiggity (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a Cortex that was $150.00 and I got it about 4 years ago and its still going strong, I'm really surprised that its lasted this long because I use it all the time and I've dropped it too many times it still works really well... About 2 months ago I bought another one (so I could have one for my bf's house) at winners for $30.00 (regular price is $150.00) I Love love love it!


----------



## beachbum88 (Sep 17, 2010)

well personally I actually won a Hana iron as a giveaway and that was like a year and a half ago and it still works awesome. it's called the hana professional and it's got one inch plates, its pretty much like a chi except my chi irons ALWAYS BROKE ON ME! LOL it was sooo annoying because they would work so good and then just freakin not turn on! Ugh.. so anyway, when I won the hana pro i was pretty excited and it works great, and hasnt broken on me yet! haha.. hope ths helps!


----------



## salonspasource (Sep 22, 2010)

I use Sedu Pro Ionic Ceramic Tourmaline Hair Straightener, 1-1/2" I think it is best


----------



## Ari1202 (Sep 29, 2010)

Paul mitchell pro tools all the way it makes super curly nappy hair super sleek straight..


----------



## laurakitty (Sep 30, 2010)

GHD, hands down. Nothing compares!


----------



## Smokey Eye (Dec 16, 2010)

*GHD seems to be the most popular here.  I currently use HAI, which is pretty good, but &amp; I'd like something else too.*


----------

